# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Utilisation de l'interprteur d'expression des LiveBindings

## SergioMaster

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Utilisation de l'interprteur d'expression des LiveBindings

Un ensemble de petits programmes pour aborder et comprendre l'interprteur d'expression des *LiveBindings* 

Ces exemples sont utiliss dans le deuxime volet de mon tutoriel sur les LiveBindings : Effets de Bord,  paraitre prochainement 

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

